# zeezu and muru!



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

meet zeezu ( broken coated female) 
and muru (brown)


----------



## Apex (Apr 12, 2014)

So cute, and BEST names ever!! 
Love it them!


----------



## skeallzy (Jun 10, 2014)

That pied girl is so pretty


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

thank you!! 
and yeah @apex i spent ages on it!!
muru is from balto ( the film) 
and zeezu.. i don't know where my brain picked that one up from! haha

and skeallzy thank you! i will be keeping some of her babies


----------

